# Loose converter pump



## WriteRev (Oct 29, 2007)

I recently started using a Schmidt converter pump in my Jr. Gentleman's fountain pen. The pump comes uncoupled from the nib assembly fairly regularly. I'm seating it firmly and it seems solid, but soon becomes disconnected. I've been fairly gentle with the pen. Anyone have any tips on making a secure connection?

Thanks for any ideas.

Steve


----------



## bjackman (Oct 29, 2007)

Steve,
I find all these "international standard" cartridges, converters and nipples are far from "standard".
You might try one of CSU's standard converters, supposedly lower quality than the schmidt's but I think they have less of a lip or shoulder that prevents the converter from fully seating on some kits.
Try several and see which one seats down inside better.
Sorry I can't be of more specific help than that, but I too have run into the same problem with some kits and that has been my soloution.


----------



## WriteRev (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks Bill.  I'll try it.

Steve


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Oct 30, 2007)

Steve, do you have any other pens you can try it on?  If it's the feeder and not the converter I have some spares and can send you one, like Bill said, it's most likly the cartridge.  IMHO, this is the perfect time to try one of those pumps that Lou (DCBluesman) is selling seeing as how the price for one of the better pumps is pretty much the same.  I have had better fit with the upgrade converters that the cheaper ones that come with the kit.


----------



## thepenmaker (Oct 30, 2007)

It's encoraging to hear of other makers having the same problem as myself. I have contacted CSUSA on several occasions about this and the response has been that on testing their stocks they cannot find a problem. The pens I am generally using the convertors on are the Jr Statesman & Gentleman and the Baron. I am being asked more and more to supply convertors and I want to find a reliable unit. I would be pleased to hear of suggestions.

Ron C.


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WriteRev_
> 
> ...Anyone have any tips on making a secure connection?
> ...



I just did a little experiment that might shed some light on the problem at hand.

I have a handful of new Schmidt converters that were supplied with Craft Supply Gents, Statesmen, Emperor, and the Junior sizes of all three models. 







I found that out of this handful of converters, all fit very snugly in the large nib holders (Statesman, Gent, Emperor).  

I also found that all but two fit very snugly in the medium nib holders (Junior sizes). 

My (unscientific) conclusion is that there is the rare chance that a supplied converter might fit a little loose in a junior size pen and I would call Craft Supply and ask for a replacement converter.

The two loose converters were tried on several Junior size nib holders and were loose on all, so I suspect the fault is with the converter tip itself.

The pump type converter was mentioned so I checked them to the same nib holders and found that again, they all fit snugly in the large nib holder but didn't fit that well on any of the junior sizes.  They all fit the junior size holders but _just barely _clicked into place.  A close up look at the two converters side by side shows why they just barely snap in place.  The squeeze converter has a metal body that keeps the converter from sliding further into the nib holder.






So, based on my findings, I would receommend one of three actions:
1. Call Craft Supply if the converters were provided by them and ask for a replacement

2. Switch up to the full size pens since all converters fit them very well.

3. Super glue the converter in place and hope you never decide to use rubber refills!


----------



## WriteRev (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks for all the ideas. I pulled out a bunch of pumps and kits and started comparing. There are some small size differences that change performance. The third pump seemed to fit better. I'll try it out for a few days. If it's a problem, I think I'll try shimming the pump before I resort to the CA solution - I'd hate to waste my favorite finish on something like this! Thanks again.

Steve


----------

